# KDE startet nach Update nicht mehr

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

leider startet KDE nach einem Update nicht mehr.  :Sad: 

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
kdeinit4: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set
```

Im Syslog ist leider nichts zu finden, aber in der "kdm.log" steht:

```
********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdm_greet: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate19checkReceiverThreadEP7QObject

```

Hat Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte, oder besser noch, wie man das Problem behebt?

----------

## franzf

Das Problem hat ncihst mit kde zu tun.

So einen Fehler bekommt man meist dann, wenn unterschiedliche inkompatible Versionen von libQtGui und libQtCore installiert sind. Flattert da bei dir sowas rum? Setz mal ein find nach libQtCore und libQtGui in den üblichen Dirs ab (/usr/lib,/usr/local/lib, ...)

Wenn nicht dann versuch mal eine Neuinstallation von qt-core und qt-gui.

BTW.: Welche Versiionen der ganzen x11-libs/qt-* hast du installiert?

----------

## 3PO

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [...] Welche Versiionen der ganzen x11-libs/qt-* hast du installiert?

 

```
g2 ~ # qlist -ICv x11-libs/qt-

x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r2

x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1

g2 ~ #
```

```
g2 ~ # updatedb

g2 ~ # locate libQtCore

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.prl

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.7

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.7.1

/usr/local/src/lightscribe/opt/lightscribeApplications/common/Qt/libQtCore.so.4

g2 ~ # locate libQtGui

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.prl

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.7

/usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.7.1

/usr/local/src/lightscribe/opt/lightscribeApplications/common/Qt/libQtGui.so.4

g2 ~ #
```

----------

## bas89

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdm_greet: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate19checkReceiverThreadEP7QObject 

 

revdep-rebuild laufen lassen?

----------

## 3PO

[ERLEDIGT]

THX @ franzf

Nach dem remerge von qt-core und qt-gui ging es dann wieder.  :Wink: 

----------

